# Sucker Rod Pumping Manual



## A.salam Saileh (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ مجدي عليان.
اذا كان بأستطاعتك الحصول على هذا الكتاب سأكون ممتنا لك مع دعائي لك بدوام التقدم.

A.salam Saleh:56:


----------



## mojahid (17 ديسمبر 2007)

you can find another books describe and explain the sucker rod pump
like : Production system and many books in library


----------



## احمد العروشي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

in short time if the allah wish i give u some thing help u


----------

